# getting older



## aK420 (Jul 17, 2006)

what do u think


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 17, 2006)

looking good


----------



## aK420 (Jul 19, 2006)

why thank you


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 19, 2006)

*Looking good ak420. What strain is that? She looks very happy.  *


----------



## youngbrotito (Aug 26, 2006)

How old is that plant? And how much longer untill you pick that but, because that's what my plant looks like...


----------



## JyDcoo181 (Sep 1, 2006)

very nice ak......how old is she?


----------



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 3, 2006)

nice dude, im starting a grow for myself but i dunno if they will look that nice look at those glossy leafs. . very healthy


----------



## BSki8950 (Sep 28, 2006)

when is harvest time ?


----------

